# root/no root



## blueis300 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok I rooted then flashed the mr2 and it unrooted then I said the heck with it and wanted to unroot. I did that but no longer get 4g. Any ideas what I did or can do?
Nevermind fixed so far.


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

Try hitting #*#*4636*#*# and then on the dropdown select LTE Mode or LTE+CDMA/EvDo

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

wait so you rooted...flashed mr2 and lost root, which im thinking you flashed the unrooted version of the Ruu and said that it was fine now you can't access 4g?


----------

